# Any divers do any collecting for marine aquariums?



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just wondering if any divers out there are also interested in keeping marine aquariums and if so, do you do any collecting?

I dont dive, yet, but I really enjoy snorkeling and collecting some creatures for my fish tanks.

If there is any one out there that does any collecting, what do you get?

I am very interested in some giant cinnamon polyps. Has anyone ever seen these around here? If there are any collectors out there or other divers that happen to come across these, I sure would love to add some to my collection. And yes it is perfectly legal to harvest soft corals such as these!


----------

